#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT-JEE Previous Year Solved Paper 2001 PRELIMS/ IIT-JEE 2001 Solved Paper of PRELIMS

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Please find the IIT-JEE 2001 Prelims solved question paper attached.Download this one to see how many questions you have done right.

Cheers!





  Similar Threads: IIT-JEE Previous Year Solved Paper 2000 PRELIMS/ IIT-JEE 2000 Solved Paper of PRELIMS GATE  Mechanical Engineering Topicwise Solved Paper (2001 - 2012 ) DCE-CEE 2001 Solved Paper/ Previous Years DCE-CEE Paper IIT-JEE Previous Year Solved Paper 2005 PRELIMS/ IIT-JEE 2005 Solved Paper of PRELIMS IIT-JEE Previous Year Solved Paper 2002 PRELIMS/ IIT-JEE 2002 Solved Paper of PRELIMS

----------


## avi10100

solution kahan hain??

----------


## divysitlani

waiting for its solutions.......

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

thank you admin for proving JEE previous year papers. really helpful.​....................................................

----------

